# College made me hate myself



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I broke down earlier this year due to self-esteem issues and I was considering taking off a semester. I didn't want to lose my scholarship so I ended up taking online classes this semester. I wasn't able to take the classes I needed so I'm still behind a semester. 

I'm also feeling pressure because I haven't chosen a major. My advisor told me that I'm going to have to choose a major after this semester. My parents keep telling me to major in things I don't want. I have no idea what to choose. Honestly, I don't even care about getting a degree. I just don't want to disappoint anyone.

I haven't been able to leave my house for almost 4 months. Which has probably contributed to my low self-worth. I told my parents that I would go back to taking classes on campus next year, but I'm not sure that I can handle going back. I can't keep taking online classes because my school doesn't offer any of the classes I need. I feel like a failure.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

If I could go back in time and give myself advice:

1. Stop setting strict timelines for goals
2. Only major in something that you love (I'm trying the major that makes money, and geez I hate it!)
3. Don't beat yourself up because you think people don't approve
4. Be selfish, take care of you
5. Get that degree, no matter what, even if you don't want it. You might need the self-esteem boost later on, but relax on the timeline.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ya I agree, try not to think about the future as much, but day to day and it becomes easier, though I make that mistake often too. Yet breaking down assignments, projects, studying into little details, so it's not as overwhelming. I also picked my major for money, and don't hate the subject but I hate the general business environment. But I would recommend sticking through especially since you have a scholarship now so if you left and tried doing it in the future, it would cost you a lot. Please persevere, I hate college too, for many reasons, but it did go by pretty fast, I'm graduating this year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

school in general made me suicidal and depressed.

i've been bullied nearly my entire life, got tons of fake friends and very few good friends, now my good friends are gone, i got tons of homework to do and i will probably fail in some stuff, most teachers are *******s, nobody likes me, everyone ignores me, can it get worse?

yeah, i will probably bite the barrel one day

i just wanna find peace......


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> I broke down earlier this year due to self-esteem issues and I was considering taking off a semester. I didn't want to lose my scholarship so I ended up taking online classes this semester. I wasn't able to take the classes I needed so I'm still behind a semester.
> 
> I'm also feeling pressure because I haven't chosen a major. My advisor told me that I'm going to have to choose a major after this semester. My parents keep telling me to major in things I don't want. I have no idea what to choose. Honestly, I don't even care about getting a degree. I just don't want to disappoint anyone.
> 
> I haven't been able to leave my house for almost 4 months. Which has probably contributed to my low self-worth. I told my parents that I would go back to taking classes on campus next year, but I'm not sure that I can handle going back. I can't keep taking online classes because my school doesn't offer any of the classes I need. I feel like a failure.


your not a failure, atleast you went to college ,thats a positive.be happy you are in a position for a better future.not everyone gets to go to college.best of luck.


----------



## Litost (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, I'm in a similar situation right now.

First of all, please don't feel like a failure because of something that's not even your fault. Make sure you choose a major because you like it, not because it's expected or to please your parents, or you will end up regretting for the rest of your life. It's just your choice. 

I think that taking classes on campus may be a good goal to achieve, that really can increase your self-confidence. Just don't feel pressured and try to not fear the failure.

Good luck!


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> I broke down earlier this year due to self-esteem issues and I was considering taking off a semester. I didn't want to lose my scholarship so I ended up taking online classes this semester. I wasn't able to take the classes I needed so I'm still behind a semester.
> 
> I'm also feeling pressure because I haven't chosen a major. My advisor told me that I'm going to have to choose a major after this semester. My parents keep telling me to major in things I don't want. I have no idea what to choose. Honestly, I don't even care about getting a degree. I just don't want to disappoint anyone.
> 
> I haven't been able to leave my house for almost 4 months. Which has probably contributed to my low self-worth. I told my parents that I would go back to taking classes on campus next year, but I'm not sure that I can handle going back. I can't keep taking online classes because my school doesn't offer any of the classes I need. I feel like a failure.


I can relate to the pressure of getting a degree so as to not disappoint people. It still feels like an obligation at times.

As the others have mentioned, being interested in your major really helps. Take your time. Even though its tough being a student with SA, I know that its still a lot better than working, for now at least (procrastinating real life lol).

If its really affecting you, take a leave of absence and come back when you feel better? In any case, don't give up. Your life is way more important than a degree.


----------

